# San Antonio Monthly Herf



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I know I kept saying over and over I wanted to see if we could get a monthly herf going. There are definitely enough of us here to try this. I am thinking Chango's 7 PM on the 16th. This will be a great way to kick off Fiesta and I think the middle of the week will keep it from being too congested there. I would like to keep the third Wednesday of every month to keep it consistent.


Thoughts?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I think it is a good idea, but even better if on wednesdays my would not be working and I could take Tanya. :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I think it is a good idea, but even better if on wednesdays my would not be working and I could take Tanya. :tu


Smoke one for me Brent.:ss


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Ill be there if this is going down!


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll come if the calendar is clear.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> Ill be there if this is going down!


It is going down. See you there Luke.



Dr. Evil said:


> I'll come if the calendar is clear.


It will be great to see you again if you can make it.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Bump.

Next Wednesday.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds good! If I'm available (the wife lets me out), I'll definitely be there! :tu


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

compuag said:


> Sounds good! If I'm available (the wife lets me out), I'll definitely be there! :tu


Anything we can do to help? We have a week to campaign.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I should make this one, don't see why not :cb


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Wednesday. Do we have a head count?


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

One head here.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

This is still going down right??? Wed at 6 at Chagos???


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> This is still going down right??? Wed at 6 at Chagos???


7. I will be there. Looks like I will not be completely alone.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Tomorrow at 7.

http://www.changosclub.com/


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Guys, I'm still on the fence. With the mood the wifes in tonight, I might get whacked if I bring it up.:hn Although I might have to 'work' late tomorrow......


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

It's confirmed! I will see you guys there. I'm looking forward to meeting some new herf heads from CS.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you guys again. And meeting a new guy or too as well. :cb


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Last post from me on this month's event. Looking forward to catching a few people.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Gentlemen, smoke one for me, I've got babysitting duty tonight. 

It would be nice to set this up for the second Wednesday, first Tuesday or whatever of every month. Just my :2. Have a good time.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

why cant these be on a fri or sat? Then I could drive down from A town? Have fun fellas and dont let Jack start drinking too early


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Mikes said:


> why cant these be on a fri or sat? Then I could drive down from A town? Have fun fellas and dont let Jack start drinking too early


I was good tonight, only 3 beers :ss We wish you could have made it. We should plan a Saturday herf sometime soon, before the big one...

I just rolled in from Chango's. I had a great time and really enjoyed meeting Reggie and Luke. Dr. Evil lived up to his name tonight though :r He decided to pull out a 1991 LFDC Md'O No.1 he got from me several years back, oh did it smell fantastic. I hate when that happens, someone pulls out an old stogie you gave him, but you have none left yourself. I was :dr:dr:dr every puff he took. Damn, I wish I could say as Kerry (Drill) says so well "I got me some of them", but unfortunately I don't... 

Woah! I just noticed this is my 666th post in 8 years on the board.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

glad it was a success! next month i'm there! we do need to do a weekend one sometime soon though so Mike can get his a$$ down here and drink with us.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I wish I could have joined you guys. Hopefully next time.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Next Wednesday.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad you posted this, I was thinking the same thing! Same time/place?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

compuag said:


> Glad you posted this, I was thinking the same thing! Same time/place?


Yes, Sir. It is on the Calendar if there are any questions.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Bump. Wednesday.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Bump. Be there.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Hopefully I will be able to attend!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Any info on memorial day????


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Bump. Its wednesday. Who's coming????


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Benzopyrene said:


> Any info on memorial day????


Check the thread in this forum. Or I can tell you about it tonight.:tu


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Wed the 18th anyone?????


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

That would be the day. You know I will be there.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Unfortunately, I will be out of town this month. See you next.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> Unfortunately, I will be out of town this month. See you next.


Enjoy your trip. We will miss you.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Wednesdays are rough for me. My wife has a weekly commitment (choir rehearsal) on that night and I've got to watch the kids. If you're open for moving it, any other week night would be fine. If not, have fun. :tu


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

compuag said:


> Wednesdays are rough for me. My wife has a weekly commitment (choir rehearsal) on that night and I've got to watch the kids. If you're open for moving it, any other week night would be fine. If not, have fun. :tu


So that is why you have not been there. It is all a work in progress as far as I am concerned. If another day will gather more people...........


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Im down for whatever. Tuesday???? Would that help anyone? I should be there this week but I will be out of town next month. Lets get this day chosen though. Comp you down for nex tues? Reggie?


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> Im down for whatever. Tuesday???? Would that help anyone? I should be there this week but I will be out of town next month. Lets get this day chosen though. Comp you down for nex tues? Reggie?


Tuesday works for me!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Not just working this here. Trying on the other site too. We ,ay see what happens. I know Wednesdays work for the Papi. So we may have to take a vote and see.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

But he hasnt come to one yet.... are you sure they work???:cb


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Told me he would be at this one when I saw him last weekend.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Whatever works for the group is fine by me. I didn't mean to throw a monkey wrench in everyone's plans.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I guess my last post did not go through. I want us to meet when we can have the most people present. That is the point of a herf. If Tuesday is better, we will go with Tuesday.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Are we ready to pin down a date?


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Somebody PM me and let me know por fa!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I am cool with tomorrow.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Chango's http://www.changosclub.com/ at 7PM :ss

Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Chango's http://www.changosclub.com/ at 7PM :ss
> 
> Ron


Oh boy. I thought you were done picking with us.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Hello?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Hello?


Hi :ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Hi :ss


Wrong city there. Congrats on the new family member, Uncle Justin.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

See you there.........does Chango's have a TV to watch the game?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

compuag said:


> See you there.........does Chango's have a TV to watch the game?


Yes, they do.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Permanent move to Tuesday?


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Permanent move to Tuesday?


Fine by me. It looks like it will be the Tuesday twosome......something about that doesn't sound right. :hn


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

compuag said:


> Fine by me. It looks like it will be the Tuesday twosome......something about that doesn't sound right. :hn


No, sir. We will have to bring more.

15 Jul is the date for the next one.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Another reminder.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Another already!!!!!! How time flies!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Another already!!!!!! How time flies!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


That is how monthly works Ron. One every 30-31 days.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Enjoy it Brother!!!!!!! I doubt I will be able to be there in spirit this time.......


Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Enjoy it Brother!!!!!!! I doubt I will be able to be there in spirit this time.......
> 
> Ron


You know you are always with us.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

I wont' know until about 6:00 if I'll be able to make it this afternoon. If so, I'll be there a little after 7:00.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Amyone else?


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Family in town, so I have to downgrade to "maybe." Damnit.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Looks like it is me and Ron's spirit right now.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Damn. Sorry Reggie. Reschedule?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> Damn. Sorry Reggie. Reschedule?


For when?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Looks like it is me and Ron's spirit right now.


You know I'm always with ya brother

Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> You know I'm always with ya brother
> 
> Ron


Always watching. That is what scares me. Never know when you will strike again.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

So here it is almost August. Which week and will it be Tue or Wed?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> So here it is almost August. Which week and will it be Tue or Wed?


Same week as always. Week three. Tuesday. 19 Aug.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Marked.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

That's 2 :tu

Ron


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Bump

For Great Justice!


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

out again....will be out of town for this one


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Gonna try like hell to make this one.....looking good so far!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I will be there.


 :tpd:


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

As well.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Bump for September. 16th, yes?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

That is correct.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Bump for Tuesday.....:ss


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Sumbitch...

Brenda has PTA-Parent/Teacher night on Tuesday, leaving me at home with our son.

And don't worry Reggie, I have not forgotten about the Rib-B-Q plan for October.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Is this going down this month????


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Don't know. I posted that I wanted to do ribs on the smoker at my house this month and no one replied, so who knows.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> Don't know. I posted that I wanted to do ribs on the smoker at my house this month and no one replied, so who knows.


I missed that one Jeff. I'm in if you decide to have it, and I may be speaking out of turn for Reggie, but I'd assume he's in too.

I'll mention it to Brandon tomorrow.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

compuag said:


> I missed that one Jeff. I'm in if you decide to have it, and I may be speaking out of turn for Reggie, but I'd assume he's in too.
> 
> I'll mention it to Brandon tomorrow.


I did miss it. Give me the time and place. You know I will be there, especially if there are ribs involved.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

As stated in the other thread, October 18th, which is a Saturday. Weather should be really nice. And I got a fresh can of rib rub last night, just in case I ran a little short...


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> As stated in the other thread, October 18th, which is a Saturday. Weather should be really nice. And I got a fresh can of rib rub last night, just in case I ran a little short...


I am game. On my way to the other thread.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

I should be able to make this one!


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

So skip Chango's and go to Jeff's on Saturday?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

compuag said:


> So skip Chango's and go to Jeff's on Saturday?


Good question. This one would be next Tuesday. I have no idea. Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

We can decide on Saturday...


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> We can decide on Saturday...


What time do the festivities kick off on Saturday? :chk


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Sometime early afternoon...noon to 1 (or so).


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Lets do tuesday as well!!!!! I have been waiting for this thing all month! Plus, Im out of town this weekend and I want to be able to send Reggie of proper! IM in for Tues just my vote though!:tu


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> Lets do tuesday as well!!!!! I have been waiting for this thing all month! Plus, Im out of town this weekend and I want to be able to send Reggie of proper! IM in for Tues just my vote though!:tu


OR....we're already down for the cigar event at Club Humidor - Stone Oak.

Here is a summary if you haven't gotten the email:

*TASTE OF EXCELLENCE*​*CIGAR EVENT*​*Thursday, October 23, 2008*​*Featuring: **La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial*​*The Humidor - Stone Oak *​

Tickets are on sale now for this Taste of Excellence Cigar Event - put on by The Humidor - *Stone Oak* location and Ashton Distributors. Each ticket bearer gains entry into the exclusive event, Thursday, October 23, 2008 from 5-8 pm and the following:

1. La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial cigar with
2. Balvenie 12 Year Doublewood, 
3. Unsalted Walnuts 
4. Droste Bittersweet Dark Chocolate Pastille Red and
5. Chances to win great door prizes!

Tickets are $10.00 each, 21 and older only please, and your ticket is worth $10.00 toward any Ashton product at the event. See store for more details.

Either option works for me. :tu


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I can do both. Just let me know what is going on. I am reserved for Thursday all ready.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

We are still on for Tuesday. I will be there.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Ill be there with you reggie. At any rate it will give us the opportunity to smoke something yummy. Hope you are prepared for that!:ss 7pm right? Cal me if things changes por favor. Ill probably try to go to the stone oak thing too. we will see.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> Ill be there with you reggie. At any rate it will give us the opportunity to smoke something yummy. Hope you are prepared for that!:ss 7pm right? Cal me if things changes por favor. Ill probably try to go to the stone oak thing too. we will see.


Yes, sir. 7pm. I will be there with bells on.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

7. Check.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll see you gents there:cb


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

just thought I'd post while I wait for u suckas here at changos. Happy hour ends in 2 mins


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, home responsibilities have reared their ugly heads. Sorry I missed, and it looks poor for Thursday.

Damn.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

My last herf. Any one coming?


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

I was planning on it! See ya at 7 reggie!


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> My last herf. Any one coming?


Out of town. Let's hook up Friday for lunch.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

compuag said:


> Out of town. Let's hook up Friday for lunch.


Cool.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Tuesday?


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Are we going to resurrect this in February?

Just askin'.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> Are we going to resurrect this in February?
> 
> Just askin'.


I'm game. :smoke:


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Bump - How many of us are there?


----------



## Tool man (Jan 31, 2009)

Where is Reggie?


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Tool man said:


> Where is Reggie?


Something tells me you already know. :boink:


----------



## Tool man (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol! Good, I need Reggie far and away from that Sassy, I can't have them talking each other. Is that Sassy still around? Good quote you have there?


----------

